# [ 2006 ] WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!



## PerryM

If you are interested in a WorldMark No House Keeping account, one just came up on eBay: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50010455329&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 

It's a 6,000 credit account and starts at $1.50 to bid and a Buy It Now at $1.75 a credit. 

We have one and NEVER, did I mention NEVER, pay another housekeeping charge ever!  We can stay a day here and a day there at WM resorts and not pay housekeeping charges.

We paid $1.50 a credit for ours 2 years ago.  These come up about 2 per year so think hard before you pass it buy (a pun).

Good Luck,

P.S.

Some of you might think that the extra cost, over the average 80¢, just isn’t worth it.  This is a minimum 6,000 credit account and down the road you will be able to sell it for a minimum of $1.50 a credit – the extra cost is ZERO!

Additionally, you can resell the account and have a total of 20,000 WM credits (just an example) and charge not $1.50 a credit but less and overall make a profit from this!


----------



## PerryM

*NHK - I would use eBay's Buy It Now!*

If I didn't already have a NHK I would have immediately bought it with Buy It Now.

So it costs me $1.75 a credit ($10,500 total) and lets say I sell it years from now as a 12,000 credit account for $1.40 a credit ($16,800) here's my profit:

Buy now for $10,500 + add 6,000 credits at 80 cents ($4,800) sell for $16,800 make a profit of $1,500.

Over the years use WM like a hotel and never pay a cleaning fee again.

I will be very surprised if the auction lasts the day.


----------



## PerryM

*Sold!!*

Auction ended with a Buy It Now.

I'm surprised it lasted this long.

Did a lucky TUGGER get it?


----------



## Bill4728

*Re: Sold!!*

Perry,

The NHK accounts, when you own one does that make your entire account NHK? So if I own 6000 now but but a NHK will all my pts be NHK?


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

It was sold for a good price.  The no housekeeping feature is worth about $5-6k over the underlying points.  It is NOT based on a price per point.


----------



## PerryM

*Flip it!*

Bill,

There are two ways to handle the NHK account:

1)	Keep it a separate account

2)	Merge other accounts into the NHK account and all those credits become NHK

If you plan to flip the account just keep it as a separate account, buy more credits and make it a larger account, then sell it.  I showed folks how to make a quick $1,500 in my example – turn around time to buy and sell would be a few weeks.  I did not do this since I wanted someone to benefit from this gift - my little contribution to TUG.  (Plus we are looking at buying a membership in a Destination Club shortly)

You might also keep it a separate account if you are into renting WM weeks.  WM lets you book unlimited days for a reservation and you could book the last 15 days of December and that one reservation can then be rented out to many folks – 4 days here, 7 days there, 4 days here and not pay a cleaning fee as each renter leaves.  This would be done for accounting purposes only.

Merge all your other WM accounts into this one.  This is probably the easiest way to use the NHK account over the years.


----------



## PerryM

*Congrats*

I'm happy to learn that a couple over on www.WMowners.com won the auction.


----------



## rsonc

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

How do you know if an WM is a no house keeping? 

Susan


----------



## PerryM

*TW can tell*

Susan,

The original 2,000 WM owners did not pay any housekeeping charges – ever.  If somone claims to have a No HouseKeeping (NHK) account and is selling it just ask them to give the OK to TrendWest, the management company, for you to verify that this is a NHK account.  Everyone there knows about these things and can easily verify them.

All WM accounts keep all the reservation history – our NHK account has reservations from 1992.  I don’t know what year they did away with NHK account but I believe is was around 1995.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

*Re: TW can tell*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Susan,
> 
> The original 2,000 WM owners did not pay any housekeeping charges – ever.  If somone claims to have a No HouseKeeping (NHK) account and is selling it just ask them to give the OK to TrendWest, the management company, for you to verify that this is a NHK account.  Everyone there knows about these things and can easily verify them.
> 
> All WM accounts keep all the reservation history – our NHK account has reservations from 1992.  I don’t know what year they did away with NHK account but I believe is was around 1995.


A good friend of ours is WM Member #8.


----------



## JudyS

*Re: Flip it!*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> ......You might also keep it a separate account if you are into renting WM weeks.  WM lets you book unlimited days for a reservation and you could book the last 15 days of December and that one reservation can then be rented out to many folks – 4 days here, 7 days there, 4 days here and not pay a cleaning fee as each renter leaves.  This would be done for accounting purposes only.
> 
> Merge all your other WM accounts into this one.  This is probably the easiest way to use the NHK account over the years.



Perry, why would you want to keep the NHK account separate if you are using it for rentals?  What is the drawback to merging it with one's other account?


----------



## PerryM

*Uncle Sam*

Judy,

If you’re into renting a lot of weeks, or use it for business purposes like rewards for employees or clients you might want to keep it separate from your own personal account which might not need unlimited housekeeping at all.  The separate account is for tax or accounting purposes only.


----------



## JudyS

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> ...The separate account is for tax or accounting purposes only.


I get it now!  Thanks very much.


----------



## cotraveller

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Judy,
> 
> If you’re into renting a lot of weeks, or use it for business purposes like rewards for employees or clients you might want to keep it separate from your own personal account which might not need unlimited housekeeping at all.  The separate account is for tax or accounting purposes only.



From the WorldMark Vacation Owner Agreement, which is the document you sign when you become a WorldMark owner:

_*13:  Non-Investment Purchase.*Owner represents that Owner is purchasing Vacation Credits for the purpose of recreational and social use, and not for financial profit._

If you did what you suggest would you not be in violation of that provision?


----------



## PerryM

*Rent away*

Fred,

Folks rent out WM's all the time - check RedWeek and MyResortNetwork - they are full of them.

What they seem to prohibit is a commercial company, like XYZ Rent a Timshare, from setting up shop and making a business of it.  To my knowledge none exist doing this and I'm not in favor of it either.

Whether you use an account for renting or employee incentives or client gifts or your personal usage, it's your credits you either bought or rented and what you do with them is up to you.

I know this is a touchy subject with many and if TW/WM did not want ANY rentals, they should have indicted it when the originally sold the WM credits - which they did not.  I'm sure one of the standard spiels of the TW salesrep is "You can rent it too if you want".

As long as it's your account used for your vacation purposes TW/WM can't object, to do so would invite a class action lawsuit.  Don’t set up shop to exclusively rent timeshares – that would be a clear violation of the rules.

P.S.
Just read BB's post and that makes even more sense - the developer covering his butt.


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> From the WorldMark Vacation Owner Agreement, which is the document you sign when you become a WorldMark owner:
> 
> _*13:  Non-Investment Purchase.*Owner represents that Owner is purchasing Vacation Credits for the purpose of recreational and social use, and not for financial profit._
> 
> If you did what you suggest would you not be in violation of that provision?



I believe the purpose of this clause is to prevent owners from coming back later and saying they lost money on their purchase because they thought they were buying an "investment".  If they sign this agreement, then they can't claim it was a bogus and misrepresented investment.

It is NOT meant to stop people from actually profiting from their purchase in any (legal) way.

It will be very easy to prove that this is the case because all developers have such language and they do it clearly to negate any representations that the sales guy has made relative to the viability of using their timeshare for rental returns or increasing in value with real estate prices.

Otherwise, it would be against the rules to buy a cheap resale and sell it for more than you bought it for since that would be profit.  Flipping would be against company rules.  Some government entity would have a huge problem with that if it got challenged in court.  
If the interpretation of the rule is that people cannot profit from their purchase, then it would be an unenforceable rule that would be struck down by the courts.

By the way, where is this language?  Which document do you sign that has it in it?  I don't recall signing a document with that clause in it.


----------



## cotraveller

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> By the way, where is this language?  Which document do you sign that has it in it?  I don't recall signing a document with that clause in it.



As I said it is the Vacation Owner Agreement.  It is the contractual agreement between the owner and WorldMark and Trendwest.  It is a 4 page document that is signed by the purchaser and a representative of both WorldMark and Trendwest.  I have the original copy I signed when we became WorldMark owners and that is what I took the quote from.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> From the WorldMark Vacation Owner Agreement, which is the document you sign when you become a WorldMark owner:
> 
> _*13:  Non-Investment Purchase.*Owner represents that Owner is purchasing Vacation Credits for the purpose of recreational and social use, and not for financial profit._
> 
> If you did what you suggest would you not be in violation of that provision?


No it wouldn't.

Note that the clause do not say that Owner is *prohibited *from making a profit; rather Owner cannot claim that the Credits were purchased for financial profit.

****

As BocaBum points out, all this does is preclude someone from sueing Trendwest on the basis that the purchase did not provide a promised or implied rate of return.

It allows sales people to use words and phrases such as "investment" "savings", and "return on your purchase" in their sales pitches.  For example, sales people can say purchasers are "investing in their family's future" without having someone turn that phrase to say that the sales person sold this as a financial investment.


----------



## RichM

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

Furthermore, the Guidelines specifically mention rentals and the ability of the owner to profit:



> 12. Guest Use. Any non-owner use, whether by *rental* or gift, is considered Guest usage by the definition given above in Section A.2. The Owner making the reservation is responsible for Guest behavior, charges resulting from Guest usage and Guest compliance with all applicable Club Guidelines and Restrictions. The Owner does not have to be present during Guest usage of Vacation Credits. However, the Owner does have to be present during the Guest usage of Bonus Time, unless the reservation is made no earlier than five days before the first day of the reserved period. *An Owner may charge a Guest for use of Vacation Credits in whatever amount the Owner chooses*, but may charge Guests for Bonus Time usage in only the actual cost of Bonus Time. Owners shall not charge any fee in cases where rental is prohibited by local law or restriction, or in cases that the Club Board determines are not in the best interests of the Club.





___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

I find this a most interesting thread.  

If you browse the various threads on the forum you will read that timeshare companies often blatantly ignore the written rules and regulations that they are supposed to follow.  The owner’s interpretation of those rules and regulations is correct, the company is wrong, and legal action should be pursued if necessary to force the company to comply with the rules and regulations in the written documents.

If you browse through this thread you will read that it is ok for an owner to sign a document (or assume that document through a purchase on the resale market) that includes a statement that he will not do something and then turn around and do that something.  Once again the owner’s interpretation of the document is right and the company is wrong.  If necessary, attempts by the company to enforce the clause in the signed contract should be met with legal action.  

The clause in the Vacation Owner Agreement does not state that the company (WorldMark and/or Trendwest in this case) represents that the purchase is or is not an investment.  Irregardless of how you choose to interpret it, it does not mention the company.  It specifically states that the *owner represents that he is not purchasing for financial profit*.  A purchase which follows a suggestion such as “_If you plan to flip the account just keep it as a separate account, buy more credits and make it a larger account, then sell it_” would appear to be a purely profit motivated purchase and in violation of that clause.  

Concerning the quote from the World Mark guidelines about rentals, the last sentence, “_Owners shall not charge any fee in cases where rental is prohibited by local law or restriction, *or in cases that the Club Board determines are not in the best interests of the Club*_” (emphasis in bold added) provides an exclusion to that guideline.  But then again what is “_in the best interests of the Club_” is subject to interpretation and the Club will undoubtedly be wrong again.  

As I said, a most interesting thread.  But don’t take any of this too seriously.  I was just illustrating that there is nearly always a potential hiccup in any idea or plan.  Things are seldom strictly black and white.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> I find this a most interesting thread.
> 
> If you browse the various threads on the forum you will read that timeshare companies often blatantly ignore the written rules and regulations that they are supposed to follow.  The owner’s interpretation of those rules and regulations is correct, the company is wrong, and legal action should be pursued if necessary to force the company to comply with the rules and regulations in the written documents.
> 
> If you browse through this thread you will read that it is ok for an owner to sign a document (or assume that document through a purchase on the resale market) that includes a statement that he will not do something and then turn around and do that something.  Once again the owner’s interpretation of the document is right and the company is wrong.  If necessary, attempts by the company to enforce the clause in the signed contract should be met with legal action.
> 
> The clause in the Vacation Owner Agreement does not state that the company (WorldMark and/or Trendwest in this case) represents that the purchase is or is not an investment.  Irregardless of how you choose to interpret it, it does not mention the company.  It specifically states that the *owner represents that he is not purchasing for financial profit*.  A purchase which follows a suggestion such as “_If you plan to flip the account just keep it as a separate account, buy more credits and make it a larger account, then sell it_” would appear to be a purely profit motivated purchase and in violation of that clause.
> 
> Concerning the quote from the World Mark guidelines about rentals, the last sentence, “_Owners shall not charge any fee in cases where rental is prohibited by local law or restriction, *or in cases that the Club Board determines are not in the best interests of the Club*_” (emphasis in bold added) provides an exclusion to that guideline.  But then again what is “_in the best interests of the Club_” is subject to interpretation and the Club will undoubtedly be wrong again.
> 
> As I said, a most interesting thread.  But don’t take any of this too seriously.  I was just illustrating that there is nearly always a potential hiccup in any idea or plan.  Things are seldom strictly black and white.


I don't see any hiccup in there at all.

Even in the interpretation most favorable to you, the language is ambiguous.  You might not think it ambiguous, and I don't think it's ambiguous. But if you and I reach conflicting unambiguous interpretations of the same language, it''s probably ambiguous.

For example, see my previous post pointing out that the clause really only prevents a person from claiming that they are purchasing with the intent of making a profit, but it doesn't prohibit them from trying to make a profit. Personally, I think that language is clear, but you don't agree.  But, even granting  your case, the language is certainly ambiguous.

And, as a legal principle, ambiguous language is construed against the party that drafted the language.  So if TW tried to assert that clause to prevent sale for profit,  I think they would have a tough time arguing that their interpretation of their ambiguous clause should be adopted. 

***

But I think that's hypothetical because the language in the documents has been pretty throughly reviewed by attorneys who are quite well versed in contract law and who pounce on ambiguous language.  (At least, every lawyer I've ever worked with on legal language has attacked that type of language pretty relentlessly.) 

I think the clause means exactly what it says - which is that the Owner is *representing* that they are not purchasing with the intent of profit.  That is the plan language, and it prohibits the owner from later *representing* that they purchased with the intent to make profit. 

The only behavior being regulated here is what an owner *represents* as the rationale for which the unit was purchased.  What the owner actually does with the unit after they purchase the unit is totally separate from what they might *represent *as their rationale for purchasing the unit.

If TW had intended to prohibit owners from engaging in buying, selling, and renting units for profit, the attorneys reviewing the documents would have inserted clear and unambiguous language prohibiting owners from buying, selling, and renting units for profit. Since, instead, they inserted language prohibiting owners from *representing* that they purchased with the intent of financial profit, it's likely that the only thing they intended to restrain was owners *representing* that they purchased with the intent of financial profit. 

It seems to me that's a pretty straightforward, plain language understanding of the language.  I don't see any rationale to thiink that the _representing_ somehow is more expanisive than a simple declaration of what the purchasers intent was at the time of sale.

****

Let's grant your argument, for a minute. Assumng that you are a homeowner with a mortgage, at the time you took out your mortgage, you probbably *represented* (there's that word again) that you were buying that house to use a principal residence for you and your family.  Does that representation prohibit you from turning one room of your house into a home office?  Does it prevent you from renting a room to a boarder?  Does it prevent you from buying another house and renting out the current house?


----------



## Jya-Ning

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

The way I see it, since WM is owned by its member, if there is no proper procedure to interpret or change the bylaw and pass by majority of owner, the old way stand.  And any owner has a say.  Big voice rule, old bird owns.

Compare to FF, since developer owns the trust, so the sales rule, if they sale enough people what the system should be, it will be interpreted that way.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sydney

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

Firstly, let me apologise for my ignorance and probably silly questions. Re: the NHK account, that's just for the Worldmark US accounts right? Can a person in Australia buy one of those and use them for the Worldmark South Pacific resorts?

Also, can someone combine a Worldmark South Pacific account with a Worldmark NHK account?


Thanks very much.


----------



## RichM

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*

I believe the NHK thing was only for the US WorldMark and only for a few years in the very beginning - back when it was Club Esprit.  I don't know if the NHK status applies to WMSP bookings - it may - but you'd be limited to the booking window for WMSP resorts that other WMUS owners are.

I doubt you could combine a WMSP with a WMUS (NHK or otherwise) - they won't even let you combine a WM account purchased in the U.S. with a WM account purchased in Canada due to currency issues or legal differences in the contracts or something.  The WMSP contract would certainly be different than a WMUS contract (different set of "local" resorts) and definitely based on a different currency.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*



			
				Sydney said:
			
		

> Firstly, let me apologise for my ignorance and probably silly questions. Re: the NHK account, that's just for the Worldmark US accounts right? Can a person in Australia buy one of those and use them for the Worldmark South Pacific resorts?
> 
> Also, can someone combine a Worldmark South Pacific account with a Worldmark NHK account?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.



Sydney,

I believe these no housekeeping accounts only were sold in the US.  South Pacific and Canadian accounts cannot be combined with each other.

But, you can buy a US no housekeeping account and not pay housekeeping for reservations made in Canadian and South Pacific resorts.


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: WorldMark No House Keeping account on eBay!!!!*



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> I find this a most interesting thread.
> 
> If you browse the various threads on the forum you will read that timeshare companies often blatantly ignore the written rules and regulations that they are supposed to follow.  The owner’s interpretation of those rules and regulations is correct, the company is wrong, and legal action should be pursued if necessary to force the company to comply with the rules and regulations in the written documents.
> 
> If you browse through this thread you will read that it is ok for an owner to sign a document (or assume that document through a purchase on the resale market) that includes a statement that he will not do something and then turn around and do that something.  Once again the owner’s interpretation of the document is right and the company is wrong.  If necessary, attempts by the company to enforce the clause in the signed contract should be met with legal action.
> 
> The clause in the Vacation Owner Agreement does not state that the company (WorldMark and/or Trendwest in this case) represents that the purchase is or is not an investment.  Irregardless of how you choose to interpret it, it does not mention the company.  It specifically states that the *owner represents that he is not purchasing for financial profit*.  A purchase which follows a suggestion such as “_If you plan to flip the account just keep it as a separate account, buy more credits and make it a larger account, then sell it_” would appear to be a purely profit motivated purchase and in violation of that clause.
> 
> Concerning the quote from the World Mark guidelines about rentals, the last sentence, “_Owners shall not charge any fee in cases where rental is prohibited by local law or restriction, *or in cases that the Club Board determines are not in the best interests of the Club*_” (emphasis in bold added) provides an exclusion to that guideline.  But then again what is “_in the best interests of the Club_” is subject to interpretation and the Club will undoubtedly be wrong again.
> 
> As I said, a most interesting thread.  But don’t take any of this too seriously.  I was just illustrating that there is nearly always a potential hiccup in any idea or plan.  Things are seldom strictly black and white.



Your interpretation of the intent of that clause is incorrect.  I've already stated why.

What is more important than literal words in documents is actual practice and behavior.  Trendwest and owners have been renting and profiting from their ownerships for years.  Just look at eBay at all the profiting.  And, Trendwest has been a very active party to these activities.  Just check out the credit rental board on WM4M.  So, whether or not they are in writing and whether or not your interpretation is correct, is irrelevant.  Trendwest knows it, promotes it and it benefits from the activities.  So, it leaves it alone.  And, the owners benefit from it as well, so all parties are not incented to do anything about it.

Just look at Fairfield.  For years, they allowed VIP owners to book discounted reservations and rent them.  Now, they try to reverse that practice by stating that this is just enforcement of the existing rules.  Guess what happened?  The owner revolt made them back track and put it back in place.

That was an example of written rules that were violated and left alone and when it was convenient for FF to make VIP sales.  When that was done and it cost more than the benefit, they tried to pull it unsuccessfully.

So, not only is your interpretation of the intent of the clause incorrect, your interpretation of its relevance is greatly overstated as well.


----------



## Jya-Ning

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> _*13:  Non-Investment Purchase.*Owner represents that Owner is purchasing Vacation Credits for the purpose of recreational and social use, and not for financial profit._


I believe this sentence is here because SEC specific say TS is not an investment, and they can not sell it as that.  Of course, they will add that sentence but leave room for them to interpret it.

However, if the authority figure is the only one that can interpret thing, then the world we live will still be square, and the country USA will never be exists.  And King/Queen will still rules all the countries.

Jya-Ning


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: Uncle Sam*



			
				Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> I believe this sentence is here because SEC specific say TS is not an investment, and they can not sell it as that.  Of course, they will add that sentence but leave room for them to interpret it.
> 
> However, if the authority figure is the only one that can interpret thing, then the world we live will still be square, and the country USA will never be exists.  And King/Queen will still rules all the countries.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Great analogy, Jya-Ning.  I agree with your interpretation of the securities laws.


----------



## Tuesday

*any one selling a No housekeeping worldmark ?*

I am interested in a no housekeeping timeshare by worldmark. If anyone has one for sale or knows how I should look for one please let me know.


----------



## DAman

Tuesday said:


> I am interested in a no housekeeping timeshare by worldmark. If anyone has one for sale or knows how I should look for one please let me know.



Try here. 

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71


----------



## CO skier

Tuesday said:


> I am interested in a no housekeeping timeshare by worldmark. If anyone has one for sale or knows how I should look for one please let me know.



Are you certain you need a No Housekeeping Account (NHK)?

NHK command about a $10,000 premium to regular accounts.  It is a rare owner who can benefit from a NHK account because:

1)  Every account receives a free housekeeping for every 10,000 credits in the account, and the NHK applies only to credits owned, but not to credits rented into the account.  In other words, only a large account (30,000+ credits?, you decide) with frequent short stays of 1-2 days in studio or 1 bedroom units would be cost effective -- larger units would use more account credits resulting in fewer stays needing housekeeping, thereby less benefit from the NHK feature.

2)  Cash reservations with free housekeeping included are regularly offered in the form of Monday Madness ($0.07/credit) up to 11 months in advance, Inventory Specials ($0.056/credit) up to 60 days in advance,  and Bonus Time ($0.056/credit) up to 14 days in advance.  There is currently a Monday Madness special that includes all available units at all resorts and may be booked up to 11 months in advance with no housekeeping charge.

3)  Additional housekeeping tokens may be easily rented from other owners for every 5,000 credits transferred from that owner.  The going rate is $60-$70 per HK; putting the $10,000 NHK premium into a 2-year CD would pay for 2-3 rented HK on top of the HK included with a regular account (here, again, only a large account with frequent short stays of 1-2 days in small units would make the NHK cost effective, and only if the same reservation could not be made using one of the cash options).

4)  There was a certain logic in the following thread that a No Housekeeping Account would appreciate in value as the cost of housekeepings increased over time.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66899

This has not proven to be the case.  A 30,000 NHK account might now be valued at 30,000 x $0.30/credit + $10,000 premium = $19,000 or $19,000/30,000 credits = $0.63/credit -- down from the $1.25 or $1.75 or $1.98/credit for a NHK in 2008 despite the cost increases in housekeeping charges (a 2 BR HK was $70 in 2008 and is now $87).


There are a limited supply of No Housekeeping Accounts, and there must be enough demand to keep the premium paid at about the same $10,000 level as 2008.  Run the usage numbers for your particular situation to be sure that you are one of those special owners who can benefit from one of these accounts versus depositing the $10,000 premium into a bank account and just using cash options to extend your regular account credits with free housekeeping when needed.


----------



## herindoors911

PerryM said:


> Bill,
> 
> There are two ways to handle the NHK account:
> 
> 1)	Keep it a separate account
> 
> 2)	*Merge other accounts into the NHK account and all those credits become NHK*
> 
> If you plan to flip the account just keep it as a separate account, buy more credits and make it a larger account, then sell it.  I showed folks how to make a quick $1,500 in my example – turn around time to buy and sell would be a few weeks.  I did not do this since I wanted someone to benefit from this gift - my little contribution to TUG.  (Plus we are looking at buying a membership in a Destination Club shortly)
> 
> You might also keep it a separate account if you are into renting WM weeks.  WM lets you book unlimited days for a reservation and you could book the last 15 days of December and that one reservation can then be rented out to many folks – 4 days here, 7 days there, 4 days here and not pay a cleaning fee as each renter leaves.  This would be done for accounting purposes only.
> 
> Merge all your other WM accounts into this one.  This is probably the easiest way to use the NHK account over the years.



Perry...   your info needs a little tweak to make it more informative..        The NHK obviously has to be the main account, but merging other accounts into it has to be done a bit differently than before.    All available to use credits in the regular accounts should be *sold on first*, and then the accounts joined in.    The accounts going in are then free of one-time use credits, which allows the NHK feature to work properly.   The NHK anni date then becomes the anni dates for all the accounts transferred in.   If the available to use credits go into the NHK, they do not become free of HK fees.  And, the worst thing, if they shuffle, each reservation they shuffle into is not considered to be NHK.   All the resale agents are giving this information out to help in the process.      I have heard, not sure, but it is said that they have someone who checks NHK's on a regular basis.  And, having an NHK myself, I did end up paying a HK fee for one reservations, that had 10k brought in credits in the mix.


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that you are responding to a post from *2006*, and Perry hasn't been a TUG member for years.  A newbie brought this thread out of mothballs in post #29.


----------



## Rent_Share

Plus if there was ever a bear that shouldn't be poked, PerryM would be pretty high on my list.

When the thread was opened regular resale credits were in the 75 - 85 cent range, they are now 30 cents, which would make the analysis suspect

 There is one for sale listed at WMO

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=42132&sid=235804f44d6e7cc6f68f988bb8846411


----------



## rhonda

herindoors911 said:


> Perry...   your info needs a little tweak to make it more informative..        The NHK obviously has to be the main account, but merging other accounts into it has to be done a bit differently than before.    All available to use credits in the regular accounts should be *sold on first*, and then the accounts joined in.    The accounts going in are then free of one-time use credits, which allows the NHK feature to work properly.   The NHK anni date then becomes the anni dates for all the accounts transferred in.   If the available to use credits go into the NHK, they do not become free of HK fees.  And, the worst thing, if they shuffle, each reservation they shuffle into is not considered to be NHK.   All the resale agents are giving this information out to help in the process.      I have heard, not sure, but it is said that they have someone who checks NHK's on a regular basis.  And, having an NHK myself, I did end up paying a HK fee for one reservations, that had 10k brought in credits in the mix.


Thank you, thank you for posting this tweak!   

I assume that "sold on first" means that the available credit balance in the regular account(s) intended to merge below the NHK account should all be consumed/used prior to the merge?


----------



## herindoors911

Tuesday said:


> I am interested in a no housekeeping timeshare by worldmark. If anyone has one for sale or knows how I should look for one please let me know.




I know of two NHK accounts -- one on the market right now and one coming soon.   Please pm if any of you are interested.

The one on the market now is a 20k one, just about fully loaded, with 59,500 credits in the available to use bucket.  Asking price is $1.25 a credit, but all offers will be considered.   I am sure nothing under $1.00 per credit will be accepted.

The other one coming soon is a 30k one, but no details available as of yet.


----------



## herindoors911

DeniseM said:


> Please note that you are responding to a post from *2006*, and Perry hasn't been a TUG member for years.  A newbie brought this thread out of mothballs in post #29.



Thank you....  I noticed this morning.    :rofl:   I had a good NHK day yesterday, finding one for a friend!     In any event, the info I posted is good for those interested in finding one.   Cheers!


----------



## herindoors911

DAman said:


> Try here.
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71



This one sold yesterday.


----------



## herindoors911

rhonda said:


> Thank you, thank you for posting this tweak!
> 
> I assume that "sold on first" means that the available credit balance in the regular account(s) intended to merge below the NHK account should all be consumed/used prior to the merge?



Yes... ANY credits brought in from ANY account (including from NHK to NHK) are liable for a HK fee.   Sell on any excess credits from your account and purchase the NHK account separately before combining.     I've had ten years of usage for my NHK and it was worth every penny.  It has more than paid for itself and the value has increased since purchase.

I am not sure if anyone is aware of the fact that Wyndham sent out letters to owners of NHK accounts that were not being used, offering to buy them back at 28 cents a credit?   A few came on the market since those letters were sent out.  They are now getting scarcer.


----------



## Rent_Share

herindoors911 said:


> I am not sure if anyone is aware of the fact that Wyndham sent out letters to owners of NHK accounts that were not being used, offering to buy them back at 28 cents a credit? A few came on the market since those letters were sent out. They are now getting scarcer.



What an ethical Company - take advantage on both ends


----------



## herindoors911

Tuesday said:


> I am interested in a no housekeeping timeshare by worldmark. If anyone has one for sale or knows how I should look for one please let me know.



There are two I know of right now.   Please pm if you are still interested.


----------

